# KZ Connect Lite C201QB quality and service



## Ian10965 (Apr 19, 2018)

My wife and I are seniors and are considering the purchase of a new KZ Connect Lite C201QB TT, and are looking for feedback about the quality and durability of this line of trailers.  We are not sure if it will end up being a 2018 or 2019 model year unit. Our main reason for this choice is that it is 7.5 ft wide and one of the shortest trailers we can get with dual axles, a walk-around queen bed, and a sofa. I have seen a lot of serious complaints about this vendor’s quality and warranty service, but they are mostly from the era of the ’08 market crash. I don’t know how KZ has performed in recent years.

 We had been seriously looking at a Jay Flight SLX 212QB. The Jay Flight (like most  of the available products) is 8ft wide. We live in Atlantic Canada, and some of the secondary roads we use are narrow, twisted, and in poor shape.  We are quite concerned about the prospect of towing an 8ft wide unit on these roads. It was dicey enough at times over the 9 years we towed our 7’2” wide Starcraft Popup.  Ideally we could get a 7ft wide trailer, but about the only affordable candidate  that is close is the Jay Feather 7 23RD which is two feet longer than our absolute max of 25’ bumper to hitch. Our driveway is cramped, along with many of the wooded campsites that we use. Even a 25’ long unit will be pushing these limits.

Also the C201QB is both narrower and more aerodynamic than the Jay Flight 212QB, which would cut down the wind resistance and fuel consumption.


----------

